
Show HN: Intel Owl, free and open source threat intelligence solution - eshaan7
https://www.honeynet.org/2020/07/05/intel-owl-release-v1-0-0/
======
eshaan7
Intel Owl is an Open Source Intelligence, or OSINT solution to get threat
intelligence data about a specific file, an IP or a domain from a single API
at scale. It integrates a number of analyzers available online (and inbuilt)
and is for everyone who needs a single point to query for info about a
specific file or observable.

For example, one could basically query for a particular IP address and get
data from ~30 analyzers/services (like shodan, VirusTotal, honeydb, hunter.io
etc) with just a few clicks.

GitHub:
[https://github.com/intelowlproject/IntelOwl](https://github.com/intelowlproject/IntelOwl)

GIF Gallery: [https://imgur.com/a/wefbHW0](https://imgur.com/a/wefbHW0)

We are actively working on new features especially new analyzers. So if you or
your organization has a free or even paid tool/service, create an issue on the
GH repo and we will look into it!

------
hunterhunter
Could be useful for our incident response team. Good work!

